# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Peixes Borboleta Reef-Safe - Uma introdução

## Ricardo Pinto

_Viva camaradas,

Um dos meus peixes favoritos, como podem ver no meu avatar, é o Hemitaurichthys Polylepis. 

Nas próximas horas/dias vai ser lançado um novo artigo no Blog H2O+Something sobre peixes Borboleta. O artigo foi escrito por um especialista neste tipo de peixes, conhecido no Reefcentral como LemonLemon (Yi Kai). Entretanto, já traduzi o artigo para português e gostava de ver aqui debatido a vossa experiência com este tipo de peixes. 

Um abraço e espero que encontrem algo de útil,
Ricardo Pinto_

*Peixes Borboleta Reef-Safe - Uma introdução*



Quer seja num documentário, numa expedição de mergulho ou simplesmente numa loja, os peixes-borboleta são espécimes impressionantes, em grande parte devido à sua fineza e beleza. Contudo, a questão de serem ou não reef-safe coloca um grande ponto de interrogação sobre a adequação à maioria dos aquários de recife. Para muitos aquariofilistas, não lhes passa pela cabeça ter este tipo de peixes, enquanto outros mantêm-nos em aquários sem qualquer tipo de corais.


Com o recente progresso na manutenção de peixes marinhos e a crescente vontade em correr riscos, os peixes-borboleta estão lentamente a ganhar alguma popularidade nas montagens de aquários de recife. De forma um pouco similar ao que aconteceu com os anjos-anão (Centropyge spp.), que em tempos enfrentaram a mesma situação.



Nem todas as espécies e géneros da família dos peixes-borboleta são coralívoros, e existem muitas opções para o aquariofilista desfrutar da visão magnífica de possuir um peixe-borboleta a nadar entre corais. Este artigo pretende ser um pequeno guia de algumas espécies que são mais adequados para aquários de recife, começando com as melhores opções no topo.

O primeiro género e provavelmente o mais seguro de todos eles para um aquário de recife, é o género Hemitaurichthys. Também conhecido como pyramid butterflyfish. Há quatro membros neste género, sendo dois deles muito comuns no mercado  H. zoster e H. polylepis. Na natureza, eles são muitas vezes vistos em grandes números, alimentando-se de zooplâncton e/ou outras presas flutuantes que vivem na coluna de água. Como tal, a interacção com corais vivos e invertebrados bentónicos é mínimo. Isto representa uma vantagem enorme para quem possui um aquário de recife. Estes borboleta são uma excelente escolha reef-safe e não incomodam os corais.



O género seguinte, ainda na zona de segurança, é o Forcipiger. Este género é composto por duas espécies apenas - F. longirostris e F. flavissimus. Sendo esta última, a espécie mais frequentemente encontrada no mercado. Ambas espécies são muito semelhantes na aparência e podem ser diferenciadas porque o flavissimus tem um focinho mais curto, e pela ausência de manchas no peito. Os Long-nosed butterflyfishes têm uma boca pequena e comprida, o que lhes permite alcançar vermes nas fendas da rocha-viva, e não propriamente para se alimentarem em pólipos de coral. Eles também são muito resistentes e fáceis para se alimentar. O longirostris é um pouco mais difícil de habituar à alimentação artificial, mas é possível com o tempo.




Semelhante ao género Forcipiger, os borboletas Chelmon também são bastante seguros com os corais. O género Chelmon é composto por três espécies. C. rostratus, C. marginalis e C. muelleri. Todos os três são similares na aparência. C. rostratus, conhecido como copperband butterflyfish, é o mais comum. Apesar de não serem tão resistentes como os géneros acima mencionados, estes peixes podem ser treinados para aceitar alimentos congelados e preparados, bem como as anémonas Aiptasia. Seus longos focinhos finos também servem para a colheita de invertebrados, e não para se alimentarem de pólipos de coral.



Em termos de espécies reef- safe ambíguas, os membros do género Prognathodes e sub-género Roaps podem representar boas posssibilidades para aquários de recife, com um certo grau de risco calculado. Os Borboleta Prognathodes incluem algumas das mais raras, são espécies de águas mais profundas, como P. marcellae, P. aya e P. aculeatus . Estas belezas atlânticas aguentam-se bem em aquário e são bastante reef-safe.

O subgénero Roaps consiste nas espécies C. declivis, C. tinkeri, C. burgessi, C. mitratus  e o raro, C. flavocoronatus. Estes são borboletas de águas ainda mais profundas, mas são extremamente resistentes e adaptam-se bem em aquário. Eles podem ser mantidos com corais, desde com cautela, e habitualmente são populares em aquários de recife.




Se achas os peixes-borboleta demasiado bonitos e irresistíveis, então deves adicioná-los ao teu aquário de corais. O guia aqui descrito é apenas um bom ponto de partida, mas por favor, nota que na Natureza, não há garantia de 100% e há uma chance de que eles podem achar os teus corais alimento. Nunca coloques nenhum peixe-borboleta no teu aquário de recife, a menos que estejas disposto a assumir o risco, não importa quão pequeno ele possa ser.


_
Texto: LemonLemon
Fotografias: Pedro Conceição_

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> _Viva camaradas,
> 
> Um dos meus peixes favoritos, como podem ver no meu avatar, é o Hemitaurichthys Polylepis. 
> 
> Nas próximas horas/dias vai ser lançado um novo artigo no Blog  H2O+Something sobre peixes Borboleta. O artigo foi escrito por um  especialista neste tipo de peixes, conhecido no Reefcentral como  LemonLemon (Yi Kai). Entretanto, já traduzi o artigo para português e  gostava de ver aqui debatido a vossa experiência com este tipo de  peixes. 
> 
> Um abraço e espero que encontrem algo de útil,
> Ricardo Pinto_


_

_ :Olá: Dobre den товарищ Pinto 

Se traduziste o artigo e vais publicar no blog, também podias publicar cá no reefforum e assim ajudar a enriquecer a nossa biblioteca (que o Júlio havia de colocar em destaque tipo um botão a dizer biblioteca para se ter fácil acesso ... fica a sugestão Júlio). Como vais publicar tens seguramente autorização  :Wink:  ... fica a sugestão товарищ Ricardo Pinto 

Quando tiveres publicado lá no teu blog, avisa aqui no tópico.


Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  a ideia da biblioteca já é antiga ... talvez um dia ...

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Já está online, na versão original (= sem os erros da minha tradução), no blog...

Reef-Safe Butterflyfish - An Introduction

Um abraço,

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva
A minha experiência com esta família de peixes, bem como a de muitos aquariófilos, mesmo muito experientes, leva-me a ter muita reserva, e até a questionar-me fortemente sobre o livre acesso de qualquer pessoa, com quaisquer condições e experiência, a comprar qualquer peixe... :yb620: 
 Ver aquários carregados de corais e peixes de todas as variedades, comprados ontem , para vir mostrar hoje...e morrerem amanhã!!! :Admirado: 
   O hobby tem de ter outras "bases"...primeiro as condições, só depois as "ilusões"...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

A minha experiência com os polylepis é que são peixes muito pacíficos, relativamente fáceis de manter (até em grupo) e são completamente reef-safe. 

Em relação ao chelmon, aí sim concordo contigo. É um pouco mais difícil, em especial no que toca à alimentação. É preciso muita paciência, dedicação e persistência para tentar oferecer o melhor/ mais adequado tipo de comida.

O título do artigo é Borboletas Reef-Safe, isso é importante desmistificar porque ainda há pessoas que não arriscam comprar estes peixes porque têm medo pelos corais. 
Claro que há sempre excepções, também já vi um hepathus a comer corais, mas na generalidade os peixes acima mencionados podem "conviver" com corais.

Um abraço,

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

> Viva
> ... Ver aquários carregados de corais e peixes de todas as variedades, comprados ontem , para vir mostrar hoje...e morrerem amanhã!!!
>    O hobby tem de ter outras "bases"...primeiro as condições, só depois as "ilusões"...


Palavras sabias.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Outro dos meus peixes-borboleta favoritos é o Chaetodon ephippium. Embora existam aquariofilistas que mantêm este peixe em aquários com corais, esta espécie *NÃO* é considerada reef-safe.



O certo é que adoro este peixe, e qualquer dia vou arriscar.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Outro dos meus peixes-borboleta favoritos é o Chaetodon ephippium. Embora existam aquariofilistas que mantêm este peixe em aquários com corais, esta espécie *NÃO* é considerada reef-safe.
> 
> 
> 
> O certo é que adoro este peixe, e qualquer dia vou arriscar.


Estou neste momento em frente a um aquário de um amigo com SPS, LPS e moles e ele tem um Heniochus acuminatus espectacular que até hoje apenas incomodou uma Blastomusa mas admito que mais por curiosidade e fomeca já que o dono não é de dar muito alimento.

Há 30 anitos, quando comecei nestas coisas, era juntamente com o Chaetodon auriga as únicas espécies disponíveis. Pura e simplesmente não apareciam outros borboletas à venda.
Sendo duas espécies com bom registo de sobrevivência chega a parecer que há três décadas atrás a atitude no hobby desde os colectores aos aquariofilistas era um pouco mais responsável e respeitadora da vida.
Curiosamente, ambas são relativamente reef safe - ish.

----------

